# How much to charge for pulled pork



## mike3ga88

Looking for any helpful advice, just finished  smoking 84 butts, close to 800 lbs of pork at my church. We were selling whole butts for $25 and plates for $8. tomorrow is our church homecoming and our main event, were going to continue to do the whole butts and plates but are looking at offering quart and gallon sized bags of pulled pork and we are not sure what to ask for it, All the money is going to our youth summer camp event so most people are willing to help. Thanks for any advice anyone can offer, there was 3 of us that ran 2 smokers all night and had a blast, but I got no pics lol


----------



## rmmurray

:worthless

I'm picking on you. That's sounds great so far. Lots of pork and lots of fun. I would maybe ask this question in the catering and large group gatherings section. More folks there to better assist you. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/143/catering-large-group-gatherings
-Ryan


----------



## sopchoppy

Our group, Christian Outdoor Ministries, gets $30 for a butt. When butts were over $2.00 a pound, we went to $35. We have +200 @$1.25 a pound we are smoking this weekend. If we buy more this week, they are $1.42. I plan to take some pictures of this smoke-a-thon and will try to post then.


----------

